# New Paris Carbon!



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

My frame has finally arrived at the shop! I finally saw it last night and know I definitely made the right choice - it is stunning! (final verdict is reserved for when a get a few miles in on it) No photos yet, but it´s the blue colour scheme, same as the frame a couple of threads down. The photos just do not do it justice though. Frame weight is 1660g for frame (54), fork (uncut, there´s about 12 cm of steerer to take off), headset and seatpost clamp. The finish is excellent, although there are one or two tiny "bubbles" in the clearcoat. All paint and decals have been clearcoated over well (I think someone mentioned that the decals were put on after the clearcoat on theirs?)
Final build is still a bit up in the air, but more than likely will be chorus (still deciding between alloy and carbon cranks) with a veloce cassette, mavic brakes, and either eurus or neutrons (probably eurus) with michelin tyres. Deda newton bar and stem, arione from my current bike and look keo. I also found a "carbon effect" white bar tape that is smoother than the traditional cork and should be easier to keep clean.

will let you know how it goes when I get it all done!

foz


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

*paris carbon*

 I'm about to get my Paris anyday now I have a Dogma(fp) find it's way to harsh for New Zealand roads,you say your set up's 1660gms is that including the post?,if it is thats way lighter then my dogma,fp the frame alone weighs 1350 small frame 48 slope tube too,I'm going to run record on my paris have Neutrons and Kysms SL's so sould be a pretty good set up..


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

gerard, weight was 1660 for frame (54cm) , fork, headset and seatpost clamp, the seatpost wasn't included with that. i need to take some photos but haven't had time recently. the final build is chorus mechs, levers and BB, record alu cranks, veloce cassette, mavic brakes, KMC chain, arione, deda newton bar and stem, campag neutrons and michelin pro race. i weighed it the other day and it came in at 7980g complete with bottle cages and polar, the only things missing were the minipump and the bartape, so i guess the total 'rideable' weight will be about 8200g. a fair bit more than i was expecting to be honest, but i'm not a weight weenie so i don't really care. the ride is fantastic - i'm not going to spout BS about increasing the power or making me 5mph faster over my usual training ride, but the ride is definitely smoother than my old orbea columbus airplane with full carbon fork and ksyriums. i can't say if the smoothness is down to the carbon vs alu, the frame geometry, pinarello onda fork, the wheels or what. nor do i really care what it's due to - i just like the bike! it handles really well - climbing is great on this bike but where i can really tell the difference is going down - i can really throw it into corners and feel like i could go even faster, it just seems to follow the line i ask of it with no understeer or drifting, on my other bike taking the same corners the same way i would feel more like i was on the limit of the bike and about to lose control of it. i'll try and get some pictures up but i'm going away shortly so it might be a couple of weeks before i can...

foz


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

BTW, forgot to ask - where are you in NZ? I toured there for 6 weeks almost two and a half years ago, and it was one of the most memorable trips i've ever done. without wanting to offend any aussies out there, i much preferred NZ to OZ (OZ was still well worth it though!). I'd repeat either one at the bat of an eyelid, but marriage has put paid to that idea for a few years... 

foz


----------



## gerard (Apr 8, 2006)

HI Foz, sorry been away a few days I live in the central North Island a place called Cambridge thats a few miles from the main city Hamilton It's a great place for cycling you can ride for miles with very little traffic and you have lots of variety hills flats etc we are getting more and more living here just for cycling is so good here...


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

OK, so here's a photo of my new ride. Now not quite so new - a month a a thousand miles on it now, despite two weeks away and not being able to ride. Only one photo for the moment - details will have to wait.

foz


----------



## LJ1 (May 6, 2006)

Nice bike Foz, looks a bit like mine :thumbsup:


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

yep, it looks a bit like yours, but yours has got 'the' wheels....  is that the fsa srm unit i see there too? I'd have liked to put the record carbon cranks on mine, but in the end they were going to be 300 euros more than the record alu ones (which my shop got at chorus prices). maybe next year... looking closer, I can see a few more trick bits too - AX lightness seatpost? what´s the weight of yours? I'm not a weight weenie - mine weighs a touch over 8kg, with minipump, polar, etc.

foz


----------



## LJ1 (May 6, 2006)

Hey Foz, the record alu cranks look plenty nice as well. Not sure its worth the "upgrade" IMO.

Yes, mine has the FSA SRM, AX post, schmolke bars etc (replacing with Newton combo). I had the weight down to a tad over 6, but the addition of the SRM took it all the way back up to the limit.


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

yeah, i do like the alu cranks, but i think with more or less all the rest of the group in black, the carbons would look nicer. but it's only for looks, no performance gain there at all. what's your build then? seems to be record with quite a few trick bits. would be interesting to know the weight of each part too. i don't have individual weights, but the frame, fork (uncut), headset and seatpost clamp (not the post itself) weighed in at 1660g (54cm frame).

bars and stem: deda newton 31.8 (44cm bars and 12cm stem)
chorus levers
mavic brakes
chorus front and rear mechs
chorus BB
record alu 175 53/39 crank
look keo carbons
KMC chain
veloce 13-26 cassette
neutrons
michelin pro-race 2
pinarello seatpost
arione
elite bottle cages
silva white 'carbon effect' tape (very easy to clean and stays very white for along time!)

i've also got a pinarello minipump and the polar on there, total weight is about 8150g

the ride is perfect - smoother than my old bike (orbea columbus airplane with ksyriums) but i'm not sure how much of that is the frame and how much the wheels. handling is quick but very stable and the bike feels 'solid' - not twitchy or loose over bad surfaces or through corners like some other bikes i've had. It's not the fastest handing bike I've ever had though, in terms of steering, but it does have a way of going through corners that i still can't find the words to describe correctly. we have a lot of long, fast descents here with loads of corners of all types (wide open off camber, to extremely tight hairpins), and now that i've got used to the bike, and it's limits, i find that it'll follow the line i send it on so well that i don't need to brake on many corners where i've always had to brake on other bikes... it just seems to stick to the road... 

foz


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2006)

Sweet bikes!!!


----------



## LJ1 (May 6, 2006)

foz, just got the Newton combo installed on the bike. Idea is to give me more to hold onto when on the drops. Schmolkes are great, light bars but the shape can be a bit deceptive.










The other Paris can be seen HERE


----------



## foz (Sep 30, 2004)

LJ1, can you stop doing this????? the first picture you posted made me envious with the lightweights, but with those blue flashes i am very very very envious... that is one hot looking bike!

i like the newton combo, but i have the anatomic bar and find that the angled part of the drops is a bit too short for me. i like to get well 'into' the drops, and on this bar the heel of my hand rests a bit too much on the flat part at the end of the bar. it's not a major issue, as by the time i'm in the drops i'm usually hammering so hard that the rest of me hurts more than my hands. still a great bar though. the combination of OS newtons and the paris front end is just superb, although i have to admit to not having tried any other bar/stem combo on this bike.

foz


----------



## dawgcatching (Apr 26, 2004)

So LJ, which bike are you riding more these days? The Paris or the Dogma?


----------



## aktran (Sep 7, 2006)

LJ1. Did you say this is a 54? I've got a Look 486, and thinking about a Paris Carbon. Maybe a 51.5 or thereabout, as my current ride is a 53. Not sure which one better in stiffness department, though.


----------



## rodericg (Sep 26, 2006)

*my Paris Carbon*

had my Pinarello Paris Carbon for about 3 months now. It's got all record carbon and Ksyrium ES wheels. It's the bright orange one. I've done near to 5000km on it now (3100 miles). I had a Specialized Roubaix with Dura Ace most recently before the new toy (now sittling idle; can't cope with the idea of selling the bike that got me back onto the road again 20 years after retiring from racing). 

Best way to summarise my thinking about the Paris is kind of along these lines: I feel way sorry for those poor folk who waste money on Ferrari's and the like. This is the highest performance, thoroughbred piece of unmitigated magnificance on the planet! It is pretty good too...I really could not imagine any bike could be this good and I have had lots of nice race bikes over the years. I even started a blog to try to share my enthusiasms for both this bike and cycling in general, all sparked by my Roubaix and now notched up to fever pitch by my Pinarello. Gotta get out more... 

And did I mention that the team that won the Tour de France this year (if you discount Floyd) were riding this bike (except Oscar who was riding a Dogma). And did I mention that the team that came second in the Tour of Spain was also on the Paris... All this in less than a year after Pinarello released this bike. What an astonishing achievement for Pinarello. 

Anyway, The blog address (lots of picutres of the Paris on there) is:
http://homepage.mac.com/roderic.gill/thecyclingeconomist/index.html


----------



## pennywise (Oct 2, 2006)

The Paris FP Carbon, certainly a dreambike to many of us, myself included!

I am looking for a new bike and I called Cycleworx Singapore today to ask a quotation for this bike. The dude on the phone told me its $5,600... And I thought it was cheap until I was told that's for the frameset ONLY.


----------



## chirola (Mar 16, 2006)

Dude tha's a awesome looking bike!!!!! realy Hot. Are u running SRM or Ergomode power??


----------

